# DIgital Voice Recorder recommendation...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone have a recommendation for a friend for a Digital VOICE Recorder that will download to a PC and easily make MP3 files (not require additional software than what is bundled to make the recording into MP3).

The goal here is to make short 30-60 second recordings and easily get them put on a web site.

1) Want MP3 preferred instead of WAV or other format

2) Price is an important factor...

3) Would prefer DVR only, but if only good ones are combo DVR and MP3 player that is acceptable...

4) Need Good/Clear talking quality recording, no need for CD quality recording...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

cdex.n3.net - it's not the main function of this program, but it's record from analog in and convert to MP3 functions will do exactly what you want and it's a great free program to have around


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually looking for a piece of Hardware, and would want it to work MP3 out of the box (not require an additional piece of SW to take downloaded data convert to MP3)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think sony makes one. Or is it Olympus... I'd check with those two makes...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry. I don't know of something like that, but I assume it exists!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome back Mark. :wave:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Olympus makes some digital voice recorders that have MP3 capability...

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/cpg_vr_digitalrecorders.asp

Sony has some too, but I didn't see if they have MP3 support...

http://www.sonystyle.com/home/scat.jsp?hierc=9687x8667x8668&scatid=8668


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I had looked at both via the web, and of course they don't go into much detail at the web sites. I will have to stop by Best Buy or something and see them in person? Thanks!!!


----------

